

Ask HN: Why no Cloud Storage Love apart from Dropbox and GDrive? - ksec

Unless I am missing something. MediaFire currently offer of $2.5 &#x2F; TB, even without the discount their $5 &#x2F;TB is even cheaper then Google Drive.<p>I see no mention or news of it.<p>Similar thing happen to OVH Hubic, which is even cheaper at $13.5 &#x2F; month for 10TB.<p>Why aren&#x27;t these being used or talk about more often? Am i missing anything?
======
chrisBob
A lot of the reason I use Dropbox is that other people do, so I can share
files and folders with it easily. They made a big advertising push earlier,
especially in colleges, and got my lab hooked.

Based on your recommendation I will look into MediaFire for home backups
though. It is easily worth $5 per month.

------
akg_67
It goes to show price has very little to do with why people buy a service.
Also, how sticky some of these services can be.

I pay Dropbox $99 per year for 100GB and have never thought about switching.
It just works! It meets all my needs. I am not unhappy about anything to go
look for alternatives.

